# M25 Cycle Ride



## Nigel182 (15 Feb 2011)

I have heard of a ride being done keeping as close to the M25 as possible.
Using the search and google too have not really found much....so was wondering if anyone has done it, have the route handy or is planning on doing the ride anytime.
Cheers in advance.


----------



## style over speed (15 Feb 2011)

Think there was one on YACF... yes try this

My link


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Feb 2011)

Sounds dreadful ... I'd be more tempted to keep as far away from the M25 as possible.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2011)

Nigel182 said:


> I have heard of a ride being done keeping as close to the M25 as possible.


Huh!  You are obviously a different breed of cyclist down there!

This is more my kind of thing ...


----------



## Glow worm (15 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Huh!  You are obviously a different breed of cyclist down there!
> 
> This is more my kind of thing ...



Yes same here! 
This pic from my route to work - not so many hills down here though.
BTW re the OP, I think there is such a thing as an H25 around London (a route for horses). Some of it may be cyclable.


----------



## Bayerd (15 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Huh!  You are obviously a different breed of cyclist down there!
> 
> This is more my kind of thing ...



Yep, definately more my kind of road, I go over the Nont Sarah's road fairly regular. Can't think of anything worse than riding around the M25.....


----------



## martint235 (15 Feb 2011)

Adam at YACF is Flying Dodo of Cyclechat. I'm not sure if he's arranging the same ride this year but I hope so as I missed it last year. Keep your eyes on the informal rides section as Adam arranges a few throughout the year and they are invariably good fun. I think (although the thread probably isn't going yet) that there's a ride from London to Dover on 1st May organised by Adam.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Feb 2011)

It's definitely worth doing! 148.5 miles, service stations everywhere and...you go around in a circle, more or less. As a bonus, a nice person helps hook your bike onto the back of a truck and gets you over the Bridge - and back to the start. Matt, of yacf started off at about 2am and got the coolest of the weather - but he is one of the strongest cyclists I have seen and could probably have gone around again for fun. A tough ride in parts, and it was good to ride with Brian, also of yacf - another very experienced distance rider who kept the pace. 10 hrs 15 mins of riding - and lots of feelgood at the end!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2011)

Bayerd said:


> Yep, definately more my kind of road, I go over the Nont Sarah's road fairly regular. Can't think of anything worse than riding around the M25.....


My picture is of PaulB on the moorland road above Cragg Vale just before Blackstone Edge reservoir.

I've done the Nont Sarah's climb quite a few times over the years.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Feb 2011)

It was a lovely route! Lots of countryside, and we were out of earshot of the M25 for quite a bit of it. The route's shown here. Specially designed to be easier cycled in a clock-wise fashion.

I'll probably be doing it again August-ish time, so watch this space.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> It was a lovely route! Lots of countryside, and we were out of earshot of the M25 for quite a bit of it. The route's shown here. Specially designed to be easier cycled in a clock-wise fashion.
> 
> I'll probably be doing it again August-ish time, so watch this space.


Okay, I'll plead northern ignorance on that one! 

Trying to stick close to a huge motorway system sounded horrid but a look at the satellite pictures does show the M25 passing through a lot of green places.

*PS* In fact, if I lived in London, that's the kind of ride I'd like to do! (Not that you'd get me to live in London ...)


----------



## Bayerd (15 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> My picture is of PaulB on the moorland road above Cragg Vale just before Blackstone Edge reservoir.
> 
> I've done the Nont Sarah's climb quite a few times over the years.



Ah right, a lot of similar looking roads up that way.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Feb 2011)

Colin J
It's Sorta like Everest.... It's there so its gotta be done....
and as it has been done I've got to have a go myself.

Flying Dodo
Cheers for the reply and the route...will defo be doing this and will also look out for your re-run in August.

Aperitif.
You now have to Bungy your own bike on the back of the 4x4 as they are no longer involved in securing your bike for Insurance Reasons.
Below is how they used to get you across Back in the Day....!!!


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Feb 2011)

My house is within a couple of hundred yards of the M25 near Watford, here at least it does make something of a demarkation between the London suburban sprawl and the country, so I would think it could be quite okay close or just outside. There's some points of interest I can quickly see on the way around (Runnymede, King Harold's burial place at Waltham Abbey - but I heard it's a bit of an eyesore - tow-path stretch along the Grand Union Canal, 2 crossings of the Thames, Eton/Winsor, etc). Think it would make a pretty good weekend or long weekend tour, I will try it this summer now you mention it


----------



## hubbike (16 Feb 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Sounds dreadful



+1


----------



## dodgy (16 Feb 2011)

I initially thought what a horrible idea, but when you think about it, most of the traffic is going to be drawn to the M25. For this ride, the M25 is acting a great big car hoover  



I'd still rather ride somewhere else, though.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Feb 2011)

Nigel182 said:


> Colin J
> It's Sorta like Everest.... It's there so its gotta be done....
> and as it has been done I've got to have a go myself.
> 
> ...



Yes - we did. But it 'seemed' like we were getting the full waiter service after doing the 'tour'! Adam's Amazing Adventures always include the unexpected...conversation, slow, fast, medium, garages, pubs, photographs and, inevitably, a bit that goes off the beaten track...


----------

